# All I wanted was quiet but recieved so much more



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow,
An alternative to Festool at a sensible price. I believe it's made here too. Can you confirm that ?
Did you purchase it at Lowe's ?

Thanks


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

I did purchase it a Lowe's for $79 before taxes. I would be surprised if it was made here but I will look tonight and post what I find.

I'm not sure if it's as quiet as a Festool and maybe it's not any quieter than any modern shop vac today. My Rigid was 10 years old and was a screamer. I would estimate I would need to run 4 Kobalts to match the noise from the old Rigid. You can have a conversation around it without raising your voice much. It's quieter than my household vacuum.

I really wish they posted decibel levels for shop vacs. I tried unsuccessfully to find this information. I contacted Shop-Vac (the company) and inquired about decibel levels on their "quiet series" but didn't receive a reply. I even subscribed to consumer reports but they didn't have any information either.

Lowe's let me open the box and run it before I purchased it.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I was curious as to country of origin as all the Kobalt drill bits, drivers, etc. at Lowe's are marked "made in USA" 
I just found this:

*Kobalt (KobaltTools.com)

Tools

Made in USA (per magazine ad per 4-6-99 email from U.S. Stuff visitor)
Forged and formed in the USA
"All Kobalt Tools are forged in the USA from 100% high alloy steel." (per 4-9-99 email from Kobalt Tools)

Available for purchase at Lowe's Building & Supply, other retailers and directly from Kobalt Tools Web site.
(Thanks to the U.S. Stuff visitor who emailed the information.)*


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 12 gal Rigdig I got on sale for around $30 from HD. It is a banshee! I think its louder than my DC so I cringe when I have to use it. I also don't like they dont have dust bags for the 12 gal model that I can find easily. THanks for the review, I may have to upgrade to this.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, I am looking for a 3rd small vacuum and noise is the only qualification (not used for woodworking dust, so filtration qualities are not AS important), I'll check this one out.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I just picked one of these up this morning based on your review, Scott. I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket! I'll get it set up tonight and report back on my sound level experience. I plan on putting it on a mobile cart and hooking it up to my dust deputy. I'll use it for general clean up and hooked up to my sander and router table.

Thanks for the review!

Cory


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX for post. Is there a noise rating or what would you guesstimate it is?


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I been working on dust collection in my shop, it can take alot of time and money. I enjoy working out there and my worst fear is that I am endangering my health. sometimes I hate Bill Pentz and his site although he is only helping me. If you read Bill's stuff he calls these things "DUST BLOWERS" meaning you might be better off to leave the dust on the ground.

please please anyone tell me its not so as I am saving to buy a festool. I have moved my DC out of the shop and piped the inside with 6" pvc. Still working on hoods for each station.

Bob

I think that it is kool that it converts to a blower @ 160 cfm wonder if it would run a hvlp paint gun


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good info thx for the post!


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

Cory, how did you like it?


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Scott,

I only had a few minutes last night to play with my new toy. The jury is still out. I've got two issues after quickly messing with the vac: The first is the hose. I can't connect it to my dust deputy without an adapter and it's not very long or flexible. The second is the noise. I did a quick side by side comparison with my Craftsman 16 gallon 5hp vac and I didn't notice a difference.

There are several things that I really like, though. The remote is SWEET. I had my old vac connected to a tool regulated outlet and it works well, but the remote is a great feature. I also can't believe how small the vac is for that amount of power. It's not much bigger than a backpack but the suction is excellent. The wall mounting feature is very convenient, too. You mount the bracket to the wall with screws, then the vac has a cleat so it can be easily removed and drug around the shop.

If I keep it, I'm going to build a new cart for my dust deputy and the vac. I'll mount the vac to the cart.


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

I was afraid of that. To me, the noise was incredibility quiet but that's relative to a 10 year old Rigid.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Siegal
Did you look for country of origin ?


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

good review - may have to check this out; my Rigid is a screamer for sure.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

on my list…


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

Made in China


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a bummer…..........but reality I guess


----------



## hatcreek (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought one of these a few months ago and it is fantastic. I am debating on buying a second one for my sanding station.


----------



## phk (Oct 24, 2011)

I just called Lowe's and this vac has been discontinued - go figure. Anybody know of a good substitute? I'm looking for a relatively quiet, small-size, wall mount shop vac to dedicate to dust collection for a sanding station.


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I have a great substitute. Its the "Vacmaster VWM510" I just bought it from Amazon a few months ago and it pretty much the same thing / maybe a little better. It has to be from the same manufactures.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O6RA6Q/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


----------



## phk (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks. I also found online a Craftsman Remote Control Wall Mount Wet Dry Vac
Model# VWM510 SC that looks nearly identical to the Vacmaster. Must be the same mfg as you said. How is the noise level?


----------



## Siegel_KenEvil (Aug 18, 2010)

The noise is very good compared to other cheap shop vacs I've owned. The Vacmaster and Craftsman both come with mufflers. That's something the Kobalt didn't have. I like the bag under the Craftsman.


----------



## phk (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Scott. I think I'll go for one of these.


----------



## Mrmark0856 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have the Kobalt KWM508. Two problems. First one is the Remote doesn't work. Second problem is I woke up the other night hearing a noise. It turns out the Vacuum is Possessed and turned on by it's self. After that happened two different times I now unplug it.
I wonder it the switch is bad OR is the faulty Remote actually working when it wants to


> ?
> Anyone else having these problems


?


----------

